# Happy Birthday Turtle2778



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday Dear Turtle!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A very Happy Birthday to you Melissa. I hope you have a great day!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Hope you have a great B-Day! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

¡¡ʎɐpɥʇɹıq ʎddɐɥ


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy Birthday T!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, Turtle!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Happy bday turtle!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Have a Happy Birthday Melissa.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Turtle!

here's some virtual chocloate!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Happy Birthday Melissa !!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday!!!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Happy birthday


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday T !!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chicky!!!! Hope you have GREAT day!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy birthday mel


----------



## Peanut5150 (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy BOO-Day Melissa! Hope it was AWESOME!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Happy Birthday.... To YOU!*


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Turtle!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Happy Belated birthday Turtle


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Happy b-day!!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey there everyone...THANKS for the birthday wishes. It was GREAT!! 35 wasnt nearly as painful as I thought it would be.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

way late...Happy Birthday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hope you have a great B-Day!


----------

